# IPAD Création groupes dans CONTACT



## morfar (1 Octobre 2011)

Une fois les vCard importées par mail, ce qui évite de synchroniser TOUTES les adresses du MAC, je souhaite créer des groupes, comme dans CARNET d ADRESSE
Un savant a t il une idée sur la manip ?
Merci d avance.


----------



## arbaot (1 Octobre 2011)

pourquoi ne pas créer les groupes sur ton mac et n'importer que ceux-la lors de la synchronisation?


----------



## jeanlo123 (2 Octobre 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> pourquoi ne pas créer les groupes sur ton mac et n'importer que ceux-la lors de la synchronisation?



Comment tu fais ? Mes groupes créés dans Gmail, n'apparaissent pas dans mail sur mon IPAD.


----------



## arbaot (2 Octobre 2011)

j'utilise pas Gmail 

mais importe tes vcard dans Carnet d&#8217;adresses sur le mac fais tes groupes puis synchronise sur ton iBidule


----------



## morfar (3 Octobre 2011)

Mais oui, mais c'est bien sûr;

J'essaye et te donerai le résultat.

Merci ( ? ) d'avance


----------

